# POST PICS OF MOST UNIQUE HYDRO SET UPS.



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THERE ARE MANY HYDRO INSTALLS AND INSTALLERS. SO INSTEAD OF GETTING INTO THE TECHNICAL SIDE. LET'S SHOW THE CREATIVE AND INNNOVATIVE SIDE PICS OF ANY HYDRAULIC INSTALL.


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

The MOST UNIQUE HYDRAULIC SET-UP is this one. You will never find another. near everything is custom made. Even the fittings :0 :0 :0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I KNOW THAT CAR FROM LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB WELL. THAT'S A TOUGH ACT TO FOLLOW.  ANYBODY ELSE?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

no need to post anything else....gold digger..hands down
:worship:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

mr hardlines does some nice work i cant find his topic though


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MAN! THIS 1 PIC. SHUT EVERYBODY DOWN!? :0  :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Jun 12 2007, 05:17 AM~8088189
> *The MOST UNIQUE HYDRAULIC SET-UP is this one.  You will never find another.  near everything is custom made.  Even the fittings  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


WTF! That's fuckin insane...fuck it, I quit! :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacstyle1 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

My friend Aaron built this one - one of the most unique I've ever seen (look at teh hardline under the car):


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jun 14 2007, 09:38 AM~8102488
> *My friend Aaron built this one - one of the most unique I've ever seen (look at teh hardline under the car):
> 
> 
> ...



i remember that one...that one is probably the best FWD setup anyone has done


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jun 14 2007, 08:38 AM~8102488
> *My friend Aaron built this one - one of the most unique I've ever seen (look at teh hardline under the car):
> *


pics of the whle car , that has to be up in the top of the list there, not just cus its underneath but of its uniqueness


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

The car


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

i found this setup in POST YOR RIDES


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jun 14 2007, 10:06 AM~8103033
> *The car
> *


fits it perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Jun 14 2007, 11:29 AM~8103235
> *i found this setup in POST YOR RIDES
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like something that would constantly get you pulled over cause they think you got a fucking bomb in your ride...dont roll that though DC :0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:biggrin: NOW THAT'S HARD! :biggrin:


----------



## crushedmonte420 (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 14 2007, 05:42 PM~8106395
> *:biggrin: NOW THAT'S HARD! :biggrin:
> *


na just a lil firm. u kno not 2 hard n not 2 soft :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Jun 14 2007, 12:29 PM~8103235
> *i found this setup in POST YOR RIDES
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Jun 12 2007, 08:17 AM~8088189
> *The MOST UNIQUE HYDRAULIC SET-UP is this one.  You will never find another.  near everything is custom made.  Even the fittings  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


TOPIC LOCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Jun 14 2007, 12:29 PM~8103235
> *i found this setup in POST YOR RIDES
> 
> 
> ...


12 motors x 12 volts x 8 batteries + 10 solenoids x 16 switches = RETARDEDNESS


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Jun 14 2007, 10:44 PM~8107602
> *12 motors x 12 volts x 8 batteries + 10 solenoids x 16 switches = RETARDEDNESS
> *


x2


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Jun 14 2007, 11:44 PM~8107602
> *12 motors x 12 volts x 8 batteries + 10 solenoids x 16 switches = RETARDEDNESS
> *


they should have put that setup in a 4 door.



they wasted a good 2 door lowrider.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 ?


----------



## juiced_64 (Jan 19, 2006)

WTF :nosad:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 15 2007, 04:19 AM~8107887
> *they should have put that setup in a 4 door.
> they wasted a good 2 door lowrider.
> *


or a stretched limo. 6 pumps, 12 motors, 18 passengers.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jun 15 2007, 02:42 PM~8111310
> *or a stretched limo. 6 pumps, 12 motors, 18 passengers.
> *


only if they added 2 continental kits on the back bumper.

and a moonroof in each door. speaking of doors, they should suicide the doors on it, and live up to the actual name of SUICIDE doors.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

COME ON FELLAS. LET'S GET BACK ON TRACK. I KNOW THERE MORE CREATIVE SET UPS OUT THERE THAN 2. YOURS OR SOMEBODY ELSE'S. LET'S SEE THEM.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Jun 14 2007, 09:44 PM~8107602
> *12 motors x 12 volts x 8 batteries + 10 solenoids x 16 switches = RETARDEDNESS
> *


Thats where all the Gary May blocks went.. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jun 16 2007, 02:41 AM~8115310
> *Thats where all the Gary May blocks went.. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

T T T


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Jun 14 2007, 09:29 AM~8103235
> *i found this setup in POST YOR RIDES
> 
> 
> ...


what was this dude smokin when he did this?? ruined a perfectly good caddy imo.
but i cant say too much, atleast he got a ride. i'm still lookin for one :biggrin:


----------



## 87 fleet (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Jun 14 2007, 10:29 AM~8103235
> *i found this setup in POST YOR RIDES
> 
> 
> ...


i have a trunk lid if you know anyone ? :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Jun 14 2007, 09:29 AM~8103235
> *i found this setup in POST YOR RIDES
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: WHAT IS THE USE FOR THE XTRA 2 PUMPS :cheesy:


----------



## 87 fleet (Apr 19, 2007)

pop trunk :dunno









:rofl:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

some clean shit.... keep em comin


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87 fleet_@Jun 17 2007, 09:36 PM~8124237
> *pop trunk  :dunno
> :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jun 18 2007, 03:36 AM~8125361
> *some clean shit.... keep em comin
> *



:cheesy: WHICH ONE???? THE BLUE CADY???????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

cant remember what topic it was under but there was a pic of like three pumps or maybe two that were all made together i think thats the baddest ive ever seen wish i had the pic


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardTimes92_@Jun 18 2007, 07:46 PM~8129550
> *cant remember what topic it was under but there was a pic of like three pumps or maybe two that were all made together i think thats the baddest ive ever seen wish i had the pic
> *


if its two thats just a whammy but if it was three thats extra fun :biggrin: :0


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 17 2007, 09:16 PM~8124114
> *:cheesy: WHAT IS THE USE FOR THE XTRA 2 PUMPS :cheesy:
> *


:twak: double pump each front wheel=mad hops :twak:


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jun 20 2007, 10:00 AM~8141077
> *if its two thats just a whammy but if it was three thats extra fun :biggrin:  :0
> *


no it wasnt a whammy, im pretty sure it was three pumps that had a custom machined block that fit all three pumps in one baddest thing ive ever seen


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Jun 20 2007, 03:10 PM~8143167
> *:twak: double pump each front wheel=mad hops :twak:
> *



:cheesy: :biggrin: FUCK IT THEN, PUT 2 MORE AND USE 8 TOTAL,,,,,THAT SHIT WILL LOOK SICKKKKKKK,,,,2 PUMPS PER CORNER,,,,,,,,,,THAT SOB WILL FLY,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
















AND DON'T FORGET THE BATTERIES,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :0 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,IF YOU GOT 2 PUMPS PER CORNER YOU WILL NEED,,,,HUUMMMMMMM,,,,24!!!!!!!!!!6 PER CORNER WILL DO :thumbsup: :buttkick:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

ima get off my ass and dust the scanner off, and get some pics out of my Japanese lowrider. Some of them cats shut down ANY and EVERYBODY in the U.S.


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jun 21 2007, 03:38 PM~8149344
> *ima get off my ass and dust the scanner off, and get some pics out of my Japanese lowrider.  Some of them cats shut down ANY and EVERYBODY in the U.S.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jun 21 2007, 02:38 PM~8149344
> *ima get off my ass and dust the scanner off, and get some pics out of my Japanese lowrider.  Some of them cats shut down ANY and EVERYBODY in the U.S.
> *


talk is cheap homie get some pics


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 14 2007, 07:17 PM~8106992
> *TOPIC LOCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YEP!


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 12 2007, 09:44 PM~8092869
> *mr hardlines does some nice work  i cant find his topic though
> *


 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=188097&hl=


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jun 21 2007, 09:06 PM~8151819
> *
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=188097&hl=
> ...


love the hardlines


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jun 21 2007, 02:38 PM~8149344
> *ima get off my ass and dust the scanner off, and get some pics out of my Japanese lowrider.  Some of them cats shut down ANY and EVERYBODY in the U.S.
> *



,,,,,,, :buttkick: MOVE TO JAPAN THEN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,WE'LL GET BY


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 21 2007, 11:38 PM~8152827
> *,,,,,,, :buttkick: MOVE TO JAPAN THEN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,WE'LL GET BY
> *


 :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

CDBlazin's S-10 Blazer with 4 pumps and a custom bowtie tank on a turntable.  One of my personal favorites! This is the same homie who's making his own LeCab in Project Rides...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 22 2007, 11:36 AM~8155414
> *CDBlazin's S-10 Blazer with 4 pumps and a custom bowtie tank on a turntable.   One of my personal favorites!  This is the same homie who's making his own LeCab in Project Rides...
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 21 2007, 09:12 PM~8151863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this setup
who did it??


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

SO MUCH TIME IS PUT INTO THOSE..FUCKING WORKS OF ART.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin+Jun 14 2007, 09:29 AM~8103235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got to dig up the old Japan Lowrider that was in, dont think it was ever from here. They used the old Gary May Double motor blocks for that...waste of money but it gets noticed. Think it was about 8-10 years ago that came out.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Clean :thumbsup:

Kansas City Majestics









Damn cant remember the exact name...Dynasty 58 Impala?


















Old School Rides from the Bay Area


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Nobody has any to add?


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:0 :0 can I put mine again????????????????? :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 22 2007, 10:39 AM~8155437
> *i like this setup
> who did it??
> *


rein4st on this forum


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Crazy shit yo!!!!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 4 2007, 12:06 PM~8234162
> *rein4st on this forum
> *


He's been puttin it down for years here in San Jo...not a cookie cutter installer and knows what he's doing :thumbsup: he wired up some switches for our 54 years ago and to this day it was the cleanest wiring job I have ever seen on switches!  He has also done a few rides for my boy more than a few years back...Hey cheeze, you got any pics of Boss's old 65? Or the, what was it, electra convertible?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Pictures! More! Anybody!


----------



## kopan (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## kopan (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## kopan (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kopan (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi-top customs


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this is an old topic but this setup is new and cant' be beat


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

STILL IN PROGRESS


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 23 2008, 04:42 AM~11949184
> *this is an old topic but this setup is new and cant' be beat
> 
> 
> ...



got any more pics of this one???


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi-top customs


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kopan_@Oct 23 2008, 06:12 AM~11949077
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's impressive!

I wouldn't mind getting my hands on some of those oil coolers


----------



## CrackaLackin (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*Empire Customs, Tucson Az*


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Jun 12 2007, 07:17 AM~8088189
> *The MOST UNIQUE HYDRAULIC SET-UP is this one.  You will never find another.  near everything is custom made.  Even the fittings  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is tha hottness son :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Oct 24 2008, 12:05 AM~11958820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, those are all tight


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 23 2008, 11:19 AM~11950729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of pump is that?? :0 :0


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 24 2008, 02:51 PM~11963259
> *Empire Customs, Tucson Az
> 
> 
> ...



WOW

That looks amazing


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Jun 14 2007, 09:29 AM~8103235
> *i found this setup in POST YOR RIDES
> 
> 
> ...


Some crazy Weird Shit!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Oct 23 2008, 09:56 AM~11950560
> *got any more pics of this one???
> *


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

some quality shit in here,, :0 























and some don't worth the picture they'r in :rofl: :buttkick:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

I QUIT!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*I have a Show quality hydraulic set up topic in the post your ride forum. Check it out for more hydro pictures. *:biggrin: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=296091&hl=


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 26 2008, 12:35 PM~11975528
> *I have a Show quality hydraulic set up topic in the post your ride forum. Check it out for more hydro pictures. :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=296091&hl=
> *


That is probably the best thread/topic I have ever seen on LIL!

I'm still stunned from some of the setups in there


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

there are some bad ass set-ups in here!!!


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)




----------



## ExplicitDesignz (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 23 2008, 05:50 AM~11949204
> *STILL IN PROGRESS
> 
> 
> ...


Schweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Oct 26 2008, 12:23 PM~11975472
> *I QUIT!
> *



:roflmao: 

ME TOO!


----------



## Juiced_RL (Jun 22, 2005)

Acura CL









G35


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I did this set up a couple years ago- It didnt have any wild components- I wish the owner would have spent some money on plating and engraving-- but my job was the fabrication-hardline- and put it together. I used 78 feet of tubin- all molded no bondo-- and 96 feet of hardline on this trucc. It may not look as fancy as alot posted- but this is one of my favorites out of my portfolio..









ypu cant really see it in the pics- bu the pumps mounts arent jus straight on the ends- I actualy pac-man mouthed em- and they are molded as well...


----------



## cali swanger (Aug 14, 2005)

thats real nice . i agree wit what you said. some insane engraving and plating wud have set it over the top. nice work wit the design. thats real creative homie. aint nothing like it. :worship:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Oct 24 2008, 11:26 AM~11963487
> *what kind of pump is that?? :0  :0
> *


Hi-Top customs a.k.a Japanese Pancho...lol! in Japan.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Oct 26 2008, 08:35 AM~11975528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali swanger_@Oct 29 2008, 09:28 PM~12011745
> *thats real nice . i agree wit what you said. some insane engraving  and plating wud have set it over the top. nice work wit the design. thats real creative homie. aint nothing like it. :worship:
> *


*I APRECIATE THE LOVE HOMIE*. I did a set up for this guy before and the guys that were doin the paint and body work never finsihed the car so it never made it out- but he liked my creativity- so he brought this to me and told me
" DO WHATEVER YOU WANT" and this is what I came up with..

Heres the 1st set up I did for him that -- its a complete STAILESS STEEL TRUNK- floor- side panels - battery rack and pump mounts- and I did all the brush marks myself by hand- this one took me alot of time- its a shame it never made it out...








I had to cut the bac panel off the car to get the full sheet of stainless that made up the floor in it- and then weld it bac on afterwards--it was worth it at the time..
Heres the battery and pump rack-- before goin in the trunk.








heres the stainless floor I fabricated as well- I DID ALL THESE MARKS BY HAND- not sent off to get machined









I wish i had pics of it with the set up- but as I said- the paint and body guys never got the car finsihed-- so I never got a chance to install everything


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I know there has got to be some wild and creative shitstill out there== post em up peeps- lets see em..


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Oct 29 2008, 09:05 PM~12010119
> *Acura CL
> 
> 
> ...


All that clean plumbing and creative work and they still used those cheap ass slow downs. A set of Parkers would have looked nice next to the checks. Still bad ass though just thought it was odd.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 30 2008, 01:00 AM~12013010
> *I APRECIATE THE LOVE HOMIE. I did a set up for this guy before and the guys that were doin the paint and body work never finsihed the car so it never made it out- but he liked my creativity- so he brought this to me and told me
> " DO WHATEVER YOU WANT"  and this is what I came up with..
> 
> ...



damn...thats alotta work much respect


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> *I APRECIATE THE LOVE HOMIE*. I did a set up for this guy before and the guys that were doin the paint and body work never finsihed the car so it never made it out- but he liked my creativity- so he brought this to me and told me
> " DO WHATEVER YOU WANT" and this is what I came up with..
> 
> Heres the 1st set up I did for him that -- its a complete STAILESS STEEL TRUNK- floor- side panels - battery rack and pump mounts- and I did all the brush marks myself by hand- this one took me alot of time- its a shame it never made it out...
> ...


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Are all these "show" set-ups working and functional (have oil in tanks) or are they for show only?


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Oct 29 2008, 06:05 PM~12010119
> *Acura CL
> 
> 
> ...


would suck to get rear-ended :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Oct 31 2008, 08:59 PM~12030158
> *Are all these "show" set-ups working and functional (have oil in tanks) or are they for show only?
> *


Im not sure which ones you are talkin about- but I personaly wont build anything jus to build it and make it look good- if it aint functioal its a waste of money and time..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Oct 31 2008, 09:00 PM~12030167
> *would suck to get rear-ended :0
> *


Depends on how much he can convince the Insurance company his extras are worth. He might be able to say his hydros cost him 10grand-- maybe maore- and then that might change things.... :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Oct 31 2008, 09:08 PM~12030611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, true :biggrin:


----------



## ExplicitDesignz (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kopan_@Oct 23 2008, 03:49 AM~11949037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shits badasss


----------



## BigT (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 17 2007, 12:45 AM~8119370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice photo i seen it on craigslist clairfbee said he did that install.. did he or is that juss bullshit


----------

